# 2005 Mercury 9.9 Leaking Fuel



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Pump the bulb and see where it comes from. If you haven’t rebuilt them in a while get rebuild kits and get after it. Do one carb at a time so you don’t mix parts.


----------



## derf1865 (Sep 22, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Pump the bulb and see where it comes from. If you haven’t rebuilt them in a while get rebuild kits and get after it. Do one carb at a time so you don’t mix parts.


Gotcha, thank you for the info. I'm a novice when it comes to repairs/owning an outboard in general, but want to learn and be self sufficient. Apparently I have a lot to learn, I thought there was only one carburetor...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

derf1865 said:


> Gotcha, thank you for the info. I'm a novice when it comes to repairs/owning an outboard in general, but want to learn and be self sufficient. Apparently I have a lot to learn, I thought there was only one carburetor...


Even easier. My 9.9 had 2.


----------



## derf1865 (Sep 22, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Even easier. My 9.9 had 2.


There are so many different models haha. 

So, something like this? https://www.boats.net/product/mercury/8237072?ref=31f7c207871e55fea5b2e1fb7e7e0a25af93fbc2


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I had a old 2 stroke mariner ‘83 30 hp , needle would tarnish over the winter , wouldn’t seat in jet properly , carb overflow was the result. Good luck


----------



## Tailwaters (Apr 9, 2019)

State fish rob said:


> I had a old 2 stroke mariner ‘83 30 hp , needle would tarnish over the winter , wouldn’t seat in jet properly , carb overflow was the result. Good luck


X2, had the same problem with the same motor and this was the issue.


----------

